# US Military Aviation Pics



## Matt308 (Jul 3, 2008)

A buddy of mine sent me this. Thought you might get a kick out of it. Well, at least those who are not Air Force.

And not sure what the deal is with the Marine F-18 pic. Not too flattering if you ask me!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Great shots on some of those matt. the af is funny


----------



## solo (Jul 3, 2008)

Very nice photo.Thank you
(I like the af ones)


----------

